# Need help with CO2 set-up for 20gallon tank.



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

10lb co2 tank... with a single stage regulator...

like an azoo or a aquatek if your cheap.. around 63-70 dollars.
A milwaukee is also great for a bit more... 89 dollars... 

and u can use a atomizer on these guys.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

kevinmichael77 said:


> I'm new to the the whole planted tank side of the world and I'm going to be setting up a tank in the next few weeks and had a question about what I should do for CO2.
> 
> I'm using eco-complete, aquaclear HOB filter, and a hage GLO T5HO dual fixute that will be raised above the tank. I will also be using Fourish Exel and tabs for fertilization.
> 
> ...


Definitely go with a regulator. There is a dangerous setup floating around here that uses a paintball CO2 cylinder and an ASA on/off valve. Don't go that route.

For a 20 gallon, you could set something up pretty cheaply with a paintball cylinder, adapter, needle valve, and simple regulator.

Here is the paintball cylinder ($17):

http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Energy-20oz-Tank-graphic/dp/B0008G2WAW

Here is the adapter ($17):

http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Paintball-Tank-Adapter/dp/B004M49QDC

For a needle valve, check out item #140656702630 on Ebay ($13).

Here are some regulator choices:

http://www.amazon.com/Commercial-Grade-Double-Gauge-Regulator/dp/B0026K6OY8
http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Dual-Gauge-Draft-Regulator/dp/B003WX772G
http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Single-Gauge-Beer-Regulator/dp/B003WXBD4O
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Instruments-Solenoid-Regulator-Counter/dp/B001DTNWF2
http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Regulator-COOL-TOUCH-SOLENOID/dp/B0041YLM7G

So, you can get this done for a bit less than $90. You can also take a look at the swap 'n shop section to see what folks have available.

You can also hit up Ebay for CO2 regulator auctions.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

paintball tank wont last very long on a 20gal, unless ur injecting VERY little... 

and it will be more expensive to fill a 20oz paintball tank, vs a 10lber in the long run.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> paintball tank wont last very long on a 20gal, unless ur injecting VERY little...
> 
> and it will be more expensive to fill a 20oz paintball tank, vs a 10lber in the long run.


It should last about 3 months with 1-2 bps. It costs about $3.50 to refill those 20 oz cylinders at Sports Authority, so you are talking about $14/year.

If you have the extra money and the space, then I would definitely recommend a 5 lb or 10 lb cylinder. However, if you have limited space or limited startup money, the paintball cylinder would be a good choice.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Diffuser?*

So I think I'm going to go with the Milwaukee MA957 and a 5lb tank if you think that will be a good set up.

What else would I need then to get it up and running? How do inject the CO2 into the tank then? Is that what the diffuser is and does it just go straight to that? Also if I'm correct in the above statement what would you recommend for a diffuser on a 20gal?

Thanks


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

I would not get the Milwaukee MA957, there is a small learning curve to get it dialed in correctly which I think is more of a pain than it's worth, especially if you injecting against pressure with a ceramic diffuser. Instead, the azoo regulators at Dr Fosters is a good choice in your application. 




kevinmichael77 said:


> So I think I'm going to go with the Milwaukee MA957 and a 5lb tank if you think that will be a good set up.
> 
> What else would I need then to get it up and running? How do inject the CO2 into the tank then? Is that what the diffuser is and does it just go straight to that? Also if I'm correct in the above statement what would you recommend for a diffuser on a 20gal?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmm. Really not sure what to get as everyone has a different brand they like. I'm guessing then that all the regulators around the 90-110 mark perform relatively similar. Anyone heard anything about the carbon doser II from aquariumplants.com?


----------

